# Getting my baby soon, questions.



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm a few days away from getting my baby cockatiel and i have a few questions;
First, I would have to hand feed him since he's still 3 weeks old, any tips?

Second, when should i take him for a vet check? once i get him/her or when it weans?

Third,what should i train it first? I was thinking target training then recall training. Any idea how i could train him/her on recall?

Probably more questions to come.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry, did I read this correctly? 
Your collecting a 3 week old & unweaned baby?
Please tell me I misunderstood this!

I'm going to bite my tongue here so as not to cause offence to anyone 
I will just say, your new addition needs to be FULLY weaned before collection & preferably a minimum age of 8 weeks old.

By the questions you've asked your obviously new to the bird world, please don't ever consider taking an unweaned bird


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

If you've never hand fed a baby, I would seriously re-think waiting until that baby is weaned. Most breeders wouldn't be releasing a baby before they're weaned - Baby birds need to be fed frequently and carefully so they do no aspirate the food. Are you getting this bird from a breeder that can no longer care for the bird? You didn't mention why you're getting the bird so early.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> Are you getting this bird from a breeder that can no longer care for the bird? You didn't mention why you're getting the bird so early.


I'm wondering if this is common practice in Bahrein iMelody because I have just read your comment on the Craig's list thread saying you recently saw some 3 week old baby Tiels in your local pet shop?
So maybe it is but I urge you to get an older already weaned baby, it takes so much experience to hand raise a chic successfully.


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> Are you getting this bird from a breeder that can no longer care for the bird? You didn't mention why you're getting the bird so early.


Yes, thats why im taking it early I told him that I never fed before and that im afraid I'd kill him and he said it isnt hard hand feeding him and he'd teach me how to do it first. But I thought I'd take thoughts from you guys








Peaches&Me said:


> I'm wondering if this is common practice in Bahrein iMelody because I have just read your comment on the Craig's list thread saying you recently saw some 3 week old baby Tiels in your local pet shop?


No, I've been to many pet shops around here that really take care of the pets they sell, but these are like 5 petshops right next to each other so maybe theres some kind of competition to who sells more, I really dont know


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Are you absolutely committed to this particular bird? Perhaps since there are 5 shops competing you might get a fully weaned bird from one of the others?


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Im not buying the bird from the store just yet, im buying one from a breeder he's been hand-fed to this point but the breeder has stuff to do and cant feed him at the right times. So I either buy the bird now and do it myself or he'd sell it to someone else, and I really love it I cant just give up now :/


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This makes me worried, but there's no saying it can't be done.

I've heard that babies can sometimes refuse feeding when in a different environment, though. The breeder should teach you how to do it first so that you're confident you can do it on your own, and let you handle and feed the baby at the breeder's place as often as possible to make the transition easier for both the baby and you.

Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Im just as worried as any of you would be, but I simply cant let go now. And every expert was once a beginner so wish me luck. And answer the questions if possible


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Every expert was once a beginner, but a beginner bird owner shouldn't take that plunge by taking an unweaned 3 week old chick without any prior experience. Just saying that straight up. Just getting used to a bird in the house and having such a time consuming new pet that you haven't had before is hard enough on it's own. It is a completely different world and a completely different experience, having a baby completely 100% dependent on you. Even if someone is going to teach you how, I don't see how this is a good first step? So much can go wrong in any normal situation, just seems dangerous to me to have a baby so young without having the experience to recognize if something is off or wrong. And a whole different issue is a breeder who apparently doesn't have the time to take care of the birds he has and has to push off such young chicks onto people. 

It's do-able but how is that a risk worth taking in the health and well being of an animal you know nothing much about. I seriously recommend reconsidering, and finding a chick thats older. You don't have to be pressured by a breeder threatening to sell to someone else just because they can't wait to get rid of it, it just doesn't seem like a great situation in the first place..


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had a cockatiel for 6 years now and he's pretty sweet and tame and another cockatiel we got from a pet shop thats starting to warm up. I know its different but I also hand fed a bunch of kittens before, so im not a total newbie with pets or cockatiels. But, it still is the first time I attempt this. I read alot about how to handfeed them and what can go wrong and everything, but I havent acctually done it before. Ofcourse ill practice with the breeder before taking him in, he'll stay with him as long as the breeder can go before I have to take him


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hhhhmmmm! I actually find this quite sad  3 weeks old. So young. 

The breeder can't keep this baby for another 5 weeks? 

I admire you for asking for help but I have to say I wouldn't risk the baby's health if you have never done it before.

UNLESS you are its last resort.

Please keep us posted. And all the best.


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

I honestly wouldnt mind waiting till it weans, it'll give me morw time to prepare for him coming


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Oops! Just want to say it was my bad, I thought you didn't have other cockatiels. D'oh moment on me. At least in knowing bird behavior, you're more likely to notice if something changes with the baby or if something seems off. Also, I really really didn't mean to make it seem like you weren't going to know what you were doing at all or that you wouldn't be able to handle it. It just seems odd that a breeder would be trying to sell babies so young, since so much can still go wrong even in the hands of someone who's hand raised chicks before. Whatever you choose, to try and hand raise or wait til its weaned, everyone's here to help out and you have a massive amount of knowledge at your fingertips if and when you need it


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks, its okay I guess I didnt make my point obvious. I may be able to find someone else to feed it for me, I feel really discouraged to do this now but if I have no other choice ill give it a shot


----------



## 22caity22 (Oct 3, 2013)

I honestly think it would be best to find someone else to do it, maybe even do it with you so you can learn for the future  even experienced hand raisers make mistakes, it could be so much easier for someone newer. I think you should learn, but with an experienced helper please? For your emotion's sake abd the bird's.Best of luck though!!!!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I had little to no experience hand raising psittacines when I had to hand raise my cockatiel, Harvey. I had bred him myself and the parents had come off the nest. I got my brooder set up and started to feed him. Luckily at that age his eyes were still closed and so feeding him from a syringe wasn't hard. If he's just taken those cockatiels straight from the nest and said here, feed this, then you may have some difficulties getting him/her to eat. As said before, you could encounter more difficulties because a change of scenery and a new person may put the baby off their food all together. If you can, urge the breeder to hand feed it himself. Are they asking for a lot less money if it's 3 weeks old? 

Regarding a vet check, do it once s/he is weaned so you don't have to stress them out so much and potentially stop any feeding. I recommend testing for at least psittacosis if you can 

Training recall is really simply, in my opinion. I think with a baby bird you'd find it even easier. Just teach normal target training and move the target further away so the bird knows they have to fly to you. If I can do it with a completely untouched, hormonal male Amazon then anybody can do it haha!


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay so we got it arranged that I'd go there everyday for one more week and see how everything goes, if I still have difficulties we'll look around for someone to hand feed it for me. I'll let you know what happens


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been having visites to my baby and tomorrow I get to pick him up. I've been feeding him lunch time and he seems rather accepting and I managed to feed him successfully, I hope he doesnt change his mind when I get him home. Wish me luck


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree with you about everyone was a beginner at some point and while it is very risky you've done your research, you are feeding with the breeder and not new to cockatiels. If the breeder wasn't selling to you It's possible the baby could go to someone that is a beginner in birds and knows much less.

Good Luck and I hope everything goes smoothly for you and the little one


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks, finally feeling some support here


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Have you picked your baby up yet, if you have how's he doing?


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Not yet, things kept coming up and we couldnt go visit recently, we've planned to go tomorrow.


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Guess who's here!








He's four weeks and two days old.









^already enjoying a good scratch from mommy :')


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww so adorable, s/he probably wont let you stop scratching them now, looks likes s/he is really enjoying it


----------

